# Confirmed kill...



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Prairie grizzly down...


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

mmmm good eating - when i was in the service, we used to cook them low and slow on the grill to render the fat out and then add bbq sauce. came out tender and tasty. way less greasy than raccoons. my buddy from new jersey would sneak over between the groundhog and their hole and catch them by hand and then throw them in the back of the truck. i never could get the knack like him but he would get 6 or 8 and head home for the cookout.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

All Thumbs said:


> mmmm good eating - when i was in the service, we used to cook them low and slow on the grill to render the fat out and then add bbq sauce. came out tender and tasty. way less greasy than raccoons. my buddy from new jersey would sneak over between the groundhog and their hole and catch them by hand and then throw them in the back of the truck. i never could get the knack like him but he would get 6 or 8 and head home for the cookout.


Ummm wow. Hand caught , impressive.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Ummm wow. Hand caught , impressive.






This guy is unparalleled when it comes to catching animals bare handed... Amazing stuff.

My dog has caught a couple in the back yard in the past month or so.. Shes working on another.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 214757
> 
> Prairie grizzly down...


I prefer something with a little more knock down power when dealing with those deadly animals.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Neo said:


> I prefer something with a little more knock down power when dealing with those deadly animals.


5.56?


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

6.5 X 47 Lapau at just under 100 yards. Got 4 more ( 150, 420, 460, and 520 yards ) Here the one from 420 yards he took a step forward right as I squeezed off the shot.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

150 yards

ATTACH=full]214881[/ATTACH]


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hahaha holly moley. At first I thought maybe a .308? But, maybe just a sporterized .223/5.56. I'm limited on how high of a caliber I can go after them with here. Very flat, cows in pasture and houses in the distance. Not even close to enough land to have to take a 400yd shot, so I just use .223 and/or 5.56. But that 6.5 looks like some fun.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

Pic of the loaded round next to an empty 308 win.










Here's a pretty cool pic right as I fired.


----------



## Fish Guru (Jul 8, 2016)

THATS A NICE TOY RIGHT THERE....


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Neo said:


> I prefer something with a little more knock down power when dealing with those deadly animals.


 Ouch!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

He didn't feel a thing. Lol


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

beaver said:


> He didn't feel a thing. Lol


Correction, she didn't feel a thing.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

beaver said:


> Correction, she didn't feel a thing.


Hey now just cause I have long hair....... Oh you meant the groundhog


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

.That seems like a good prairie grizzly caliber. Clint Eastwood would be proud of that. Looks like his head is clean off


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Red mist...


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

What kind of can your running on it?


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

TomC said:


> What kind of can your running on it?


It's a Thunder Beast 30 BA soon to be replaced by an Ultra-9. I'm a Thunder Beast dealer.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Have you tried running lighter bullets in your 6.5? I started loading 85 sierras and my buddy loads 95 hornady's. Damage is incredible. My 6.5 isn't threaded though so I usually run my 243 ackley with a gemtech can. I'm a noise snob now when it comes to shooting prairie grizzlies. Which by the way, this is the first time I have heard that name. I like it!


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

ODNR3723 said:


> Have you tried running lighter bullets in your 6.5? I started loading 85 sierras and my buddy loads 95 hornady's. Damage is incredible. My 6.5 isn't threaded though so I usually run my 243 ackley with a gemtech can. I'm a noise snob now when it comes to shooting prairie grizzlies. Which by the way, this is the first time I have heard that name. I like it!


The chamber reamer was made to shoot 140 berger's loaded to just under mag length with a .005 jam. I did try some 120-123 but groups opened up to almost 1/2 moa. Here a pic of a couple 5 shot groups with the 140's @ 100 yrds. The one on the left is first 5 rounds ( including clean cold bore shot ) after a barrel cleaning the 2nd group is the next 5. Targets are around 1 1/2". Max spread when I punch it into On Target shows .130 moa center to center.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Excellent group. Have you had a chance to stretch her out? I can not get bergers to shoot like that. I tried the VLD and it was not pretty. Stuck with the 142 SMK for
longer range. Are you running H4350 or does it prefer something different?


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

39.5 grains of H4350 is my go to load. RL17 gives my more velocity but at a price of accuracy. I've shot the rifle out to 1760 yards at an 18" plate with a 70% hit ratio.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

That is some fine shooting. What is your velocity with that load? I had good results with RL17 as well but brass life was short.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

ODNR3723 said:


> That is some fine shooting. What is your velocity with that load? I had good results with RL17 as well but brass life was short.


2800 fps over a magneto speed. Single digit ES. RL17 gets 2925 fps but accuracy opens ups slightly and had to reduce load .10 grains for every ten degrees of temp increase or the bolt would get stiff after a few shots.


----------

